# Favorite Holiday Movie



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm off today and having a little fun with this forum. So let's get this party started!!! My favorite Holiday Movie with ties to Thanksgiving is, Planes, Trains and Automobiles with Steve Martin and John Candy...


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2015)

A tie between _A Christmas Story _and _A Christmas Carol _(the Alistair Sim one, hands down), with _National Lampoon Christmas Vacation _as a close third.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2015)

I know it's voted as probably the top holiday movie of all time, but I have to admit that I love it's a Wonderful life... but a close second would have to be '' A Christmas carol' (scrooge)... the musical  version starring Albert Finney


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2015)

Elf with Will Farrell and the original Christmas Carol with Alistair Sim (it's on Netflix! Woohoo and stuff).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

4 O'Clock Somewhere said:


> I'm off today and having a little fun with this forum. So let's get this party started!!! My favorite Holiday Movie with ties to Thanksgiving is, Planes, Trains and Automobiles with Steve Martin and John Candy...



I really like that movie too 4 O'Clock!   I like the comedies, I would have to say this one was good, don't really have a favorite.


----------



## imp (Nov 26, 2015)

In "A Christmas Story", little Ralphie sends away for his secret "Little Orphan Annie" decoder, checks the mailbox coming home from school every day. Finally, it arrives! He retreats to his bedroom to decode the secret message, quivering with  excitement. Slowly, the letters he writes one by one form a sentence:
"be sure to drink your ovaltine".

He reads aloud, then eyebrows raised, states, "Huh, it's a crummy commercial. (under breath: son of a bitch!) 

1983 movie, my wife's mother happened to be visiting, they were watching, I caught the scene above, it shocked her mother, who thought it not funny at all. The kid picked up his father's invariably doled out epithets, the father part played most impressively by Darren McGavin.    imp


----------



## Cookie (Nov 26, 2015)

I love Trading Places and Love Actually -- very entertaining and upbeat.  A Christmas Story is pretty good too.


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2015)

"Holiday Inn."


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Bishop's Wife with Cary Grant and Loretta Young and A Christmas Story...Ralphie just sparkles!


----------



## Kitties (Dec 7, 2015)

Trading places is also my pic. I never tire of that movie.

I usually don't like sap, but yes, It's a Wonderful Life can't be beat for good sap.

I also like The Good Witch Movies and the holiday theme one is good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 7, 2015)

I like some xmas movies - Love Actually, It's a Wonderful Life, etc.  But one of the benefits of no longer going to the US for xmas is that I won't be forced to watch 'A Christmas Story' about the kid who wants a BB gun for xmas.  Sister hates to break tradition, so it's on every year.


----------



## imp (Dec 7, 2015)

"It's A Wonderful Life" with Jimmy Stewart has to be one of the all-time greats. When released, according to Producer (?) Frank Capra, it was a flop. As years went by, it became acclaimed as an effort of memorable proportion. I love it!    imp


----------

